# Need help with website!



## OrbitzXT (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm attempting to build this website, if you go here you can see the very basics of it. I got a NavBar working but when I click the Forum button, which is the only button with a link to a working site, it will open the Forum...but in its own NavBar window there on the left. I'm using Frontpage to build it, which thus far has been simple enough for me, except this one problem. Does anyone know what I'm doing wrong and need to change?

http://www.bodyfactoryllc.com/index.html


----------



## Ravenas (Sep 7, 2007)

OrbitzXT said:


> I'm attempting to build this website, if you go here you can see the very basics of it. I got a NavBar working but when I click the Forum button, which is the only button with a link to a working site, it will open the Forum...but in its own NavBar window there on the left. I'm using Frontpage to build it, which thus far has been simple enough for me, except this one problem. Does anyone know what I'm doing wrong and need to change?
> 
> http://www.bodyfactoryllc.com/index.htm



I wouldn't recommend using frontpage... Try something like dream weaver.


----------



## ex_reven (Sep 7, 2007)

your link doesnt work.


----------



## OrbitzXT (Sep 7, 2007)

It should now, I just deleted the under construction page I had which was html and this was htm, but renamed it. So...can anyone help out? I'm not really up for learning a new program when this is gonna be a very simple site and this is the only problem I'm having right now.


----------



## ex_reven (Sep 7, 2007)

Let me see if I understand.
Is the problem that
a) All the buttons link to the forums section?
OR
b) The link opens in the small area rather than the whole window.

Edit-  just reread and I get you now.
Hmmm I have no experience with links in flash


----------



## OrbitzXT (Sep 7, 2007)

It was B, I kinda fixed it...I just redid it quickly and didn't use frames this time. They're such a pain in the ass, especially for a complete novice like myself. But now it seems okay and is working the way I want.


----------



## OrbitzXT (Sep 7, 2007)

Okay new problem, and yes this is how much of a noob I am...how do I create a box to type text in? Not an input box, I need to type stuff...

http://bodyfactoryllc.com/misc/fjhgfdfdg.JPG

The red circle is where I want to type, but because of the navbar thing on the left it wants to go above or below it. Yes, I am pathetic, please help =p


----------



## OrbitzXT (Sep 7, 2007)

I would use frames again to solve my problem, but I realized the problem when using them was actually that the flash navbar I'm using is causing any links to open up in the same frame. But if I create a hyperlink of my own it'll target the correct frame that I want.


----------



## Disparia (Sep 7, 2007)

```
<table border="0">
  <tr valign="top">
    <td width="200"><!-- flash object --></td>
    <td width="600"><!-- content here --></td>
  </tr>
</table>
```

Adjust the widths to the size of the nav bar and how much you want to give your content area. Each page would be built out the same way, with only the "text here" portion changing.

Alternatively you could use frames or an iframe. Frames get named and that name is used in the_ target=""_ of a hyperlink. When clicked the page opens in the frame that you want, not in itself.


----------



## Disparia (Sep 7, 2007)

Oh, I see you got it already.


----------

